# دي ترنيمة جميلة من اسبوع شباب مارجرجس سبورتنج!!!



## John Amir (16 أكتوبر 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/62382569/2s2alony.mp3.html


----------



## marcusloveall (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دي ترنيمة جميلة من اسبوع شباب مارجرجس سبورتنج!!!*

اليوم لك مذاق اخر مميز


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دي ترنيمة جميلة من اسبوع شباب مارجرجس سبورتنج!!!*

ميرسى يا جون على الترنيمة(اسألونى عن يسوع)..حلوة اوى
وياريت لو عندك ترانيم تانية لاى فرق او كورالات من اسكندرية ترفعهالنا على طول
ربنا يبارك خدمتك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## John Amir (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دي ترنيمة جميلة من اسبوع شباب مارجرجس سبورتنج!!!*



marcusloveall قال:


> اليوم لك مذاق اخر مميز



مرسي اوي وصدقني دة مذاق الترنيمة هو الرائع...


----------



## John Amir (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دي ترنيمة جميلة من اسبوع شباب مارجرجس سبورتنج!!!*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا جون على الترنيمة(اسألونى عن يسوع)..حلوة اوى
> وياريت لو عندك ترانيم تانية لاى فرق او كورالات من اسكندرية ترفعهالنا على طول
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك...سلام ونعمة​



العفو يا جينا وعينيَ حاضر كل ما اعرف اجيب ترانيم لكورالات من اسكندرية حارفعها على طول ومرسي جدااا على مرورك...


----------



## mena mouner (28 فبراير 2010)

من فضلكم انا عايز اشوف الترنيمة بس مشعارف ادخل عليها ازاى الرجاء ارسال لى الخطوات لذلك وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## mena mouner (28 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء ارسال ترانيم جديدة لمدارس الأحد


----------

